# Magic Vs Mustang GT 390 fastback Bullitt... (must see)



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This is a great pleasure as you just dont see many of these at all.

This example is a 68 Mustang GT390 Bullitt once owned by the rock group Black Sabath and was completely restored in Alabama USA before my customer brought it and shipped it back to the UK :thumb:

The car has had every nut and bolt replaced aswell as a full respray in its original green.
The restoration was done around a year ago and since then the paintwork had picked up a few swirls and light marring.
Another job to be done was completely under seal the chassis and surrounding parts as this was not carried out in the USA.
For this detail I asked Alex from Elite car care to help for a day.

I only had the car for 4 days so not everything was photographed.
The car on arrival was in a good clean state so I wont bore you with the wash pics.

After the wash,claying was completed we placed the car on ramps and raised it in the air and removed all wheels.
Alex then spent 6 hours cleaning the under chassis ready for the underseal:thumb:
With the under body cleaner than most peoples paintwork Alex then proceeded to fully seal the underside, suspension parts and all other parts around.

Another 6 hours later and 2 coats Alex had finished the sealing and I had already made a start on the paintwork.

General defects:


















































































And after under the 3M sun gun:


































The process I used was Menz IP on a elite car care/Megs polishing pad and finished off with Menz FF on a elite car care finishing pad :thumb:

So the car was finished in the correction dept it was then given the full Zaino treatment :thumb:

Which consisted of AIO as the base coat 3 layers of Z5 ZFXed with Z6 inbetween layers and that was topped off with Z8 :thumb:

The wheels were sealed with Z-CS and the other bits like exhausts were all cleaned up as was the engine :doublesho the whole 6.0L V8 :argie:

Leaving the car looking like this:










































































































































































































































































Hope you enjoyed :thumb::argie:
And yes I did feel like Steve Mcqueen behind the wheel just better looking :lol:
Thanks again to Alex for all the hard work and long hours :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

sex on wheels! one of my all time faves!!!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

phwwwooorrrrrrrrrrr!!! me want, me want!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd have been bricking myself driving that around in this weather, even if only for the photos 

Nice job though Robbie!

S


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Stunning work as usual :thumb:


----------



## hakanerdogan (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! What a car! This is not polishing, this a work on a masterpiece  Looks stunnig.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Awesome machine, and superb work as always, Robbie :thumb:

Character by the bucketload this and how cool is that 'Indy' graphic on the tyre sidewall :thumb:

Love seeing this kind of car on DW - I enjoy the modern machinery as well, but it's still nice to see an oldie 

:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning motor Robbie.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely classic and well finished as per usual.
Credit to you and the owner.
Nice to see the team in action again. Stinker of a job you gave him though. 

P.S. Steve Mcqueen had more hair. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Viper said:


> Awesome machine, and superb work as always, Robbie :thumb:
> 
> Character by the bucketload this and how cool is that 'Indy' graphic on the tyre sidewall :thumb:
> 
> ...


I cant explain how it felt in the car but you kind of got a feeling that I dont get in many other cars.
Can you imagine the good times this car has seen being owned by Black sabath :thumb:
Tyres yes very cool :thumb:

You know me I love a classic also and am proud to have a few under my belt like the Suzi Quattro Porsche :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Lovely classic and well finished as per usual.
> Credit to you and the owner.
> Nice to see the team in action again. Stinker of a job you gave him though.
> 
> ...


Its all about the looks, see past the hair :lol:

Cheers

Robbie


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

That is a stunner of a car, Nice work Robbie.:thumb:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

absolute stunning Robbie.

If I had that in, I think I'd have 'invested' in a gallon of petrol and just sat there for half an hour listening to that gorgeous V8 burble!!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What a cracking motor, that looks stunning in the afters


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work robbie and alex :argie: stunning car fantastic results, what did you guys use for sealing the bottom off the car??

atb

tom


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Coxy914 said:


> absolute stunning Robbie.
> 
> If I had that in, I think I'd have 'invested' in a gallon of petrol and just sat there for half an hour listening to that gorgeous V8 burble!!


Hell she sounded SWEET :argie:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tom_k said:


> stunning work robbie and alex :argie: stunning car fantastic results, what did you guys use for sealing the bottom off the car??
> 
> atb
> 
> tom


selotape and blue tac :lol:

Ill dig the name out tomorrow as I have some left in the cupboard at work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> selotape and blue tac :lol:
> 
> Ill dig the name out tomorrow as I have some left in the cupboard at work :thumb:


cheers robbie least alex turned up to help :lol: i want to do my baby in spring so would be good to know ware u got it from


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Great job on an awesome car :thumb: Special thanks for the amount of after pictures, and full car pictures.

My favourite was actually the reflections on the underside of the open bonnet.

Thanks again. 

Tony


----------



## b3n76 (May 16, 2009)

Great work Robbie.As said before fantastic to see older cars aswell as new being detailed.:thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

simply amazing car and work there mate...


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Robbie got to do the good stuff on this one, I used Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 for the undersealing, I also pumped it into the cavities, sills etc. Messy job but rewarding once it was done. The noise this car makes on tickover just gives you goosebumps. The owner is one lucky SOB! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome Robbie.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

great finish to a beautiful car


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

The old girl came up a treat, Excellent results :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> Robbie got to do the good stuff on this one, I used Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 for the undersealing, I also pumped it into the cavities, sills etc. Messy job but rewarding once it was done. The noise this car makes on tickover just gives you goosebumps. The owner is one lucky SOB! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Oh the noise :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

b3n76 said:


> Great work Robbie.As said before fantastic to see older cars aswell as new being detailed.:thumb:


True it does make a nice change :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job - stunning motor!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

awsome car, 

and fantastic results mate,


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Robbie got to do the good stuff on this one, I used Bilt Hamber Dynax S50 for the undersealing, I also pumped it into the cavities, sills etc. Messy job but rewarding once it was done. The noise this car makes on tickover just gives you goosebumps. The owner is one lucky SOB! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


cheers alex did you just spray it over then and leave to dry? all so how many cans you reckon for a fabia vrs?

atb

tom


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

tom_k said:


> cheers alex did you just spray it over then and leave to dry? all so how many cans you reckon for a fabia vrs?
> 
> atb
> 
> tom


It is a spray on / walk away product but you MUST ensure the area of treatment is as clean as possible before application :thumb:

Drying times depend on weather but in a heated unit 8 hours was perfect.

2/3 cans should be fine mate :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely car. 

Looks absolutely stunning. The front discs look tiny.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

great work on a stunning motor :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> It is a spray on / walk away product but you MUST ensure the area of treatment is as clean as possible before application :thumb:
> 
> Drying times depend on weather but in a heated unit 8 hours was perfect.
> 
> ...


What he said, they're big cans (750ml) so they do last, they also come with a long, flexible lance/nozzle, ideal for getting into the cavities. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

EliteCarCare said:


> What he said, they're big cans (750ml) so they do last, they also come with a long, flexible lance/nozzle, ideal for getting into the cavities. :thumb:


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=673

:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Robbie, 

That looks fantastic, I didnt realise when you told me about this car that it was the OLD mustang!  

Johnny


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job Robbie :thumb:, classic and glorious old school motor.

Are there no pictures of Alex's hard work ? I'd like to say great job to him as well but can't see what he did :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

ads2k said:


> Fantastic job Robbie :thumb:, classic and glorious old school motor.
> 
> Are there no pictures of Alex's hard work ? I'd like to say great job to him as well but can't see what he did :lol:


No need to thank Alex he gets paid well :lol: (coffee & biscuits go a long way)

If I am honest on the first day I left the camera at home on charge :wall:

Thanks for the comment :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow - just wow - And wow again! What a car and a truly beautiful finish too. I love the interior as well. One of the all time greats :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Fantastic job Robbie :thumb:, classic and glorious old school motor.
> 
> Are there no pictures of Alex's hard work ? I'd like to say great job to him as well but can't see what he did :lol:


Unfortunately not as Robbie forgot his camera that day..

But it did come out well and will offers years of protection. Much easier product to use than the likes of Waxoyl etc too. :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie: you :argie: lucky:argie:lucky:argie: B****** 

Thats stunning brings back memories of a fantastic film with awesome music to go with it!!! Did you get on youtube and have the music playing while polishing then Robbie??? Only Eleanor is above this car in the Mustang hall of fame for me... The 71 yellow car in Vanishing point was when things went wrong...

Happy new year to you!!!:wave: Keep them coming!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

really nice car! very mean looking, i think if i owned one i would keep it in the garage and look at it lol


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's awesome great work!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good, although I don't think the photos do the job much justice. It's a great car to have in ones portfolio, but I really think you would benefit from getting a DSLR.


Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> :argie: you :argie: lucky:argie:lucky:argie: B******
> 
> Thats stunning brings back memories of a fantastic film with awesome music to go with it!!! Did you get on youtube and have the music playing while polishing then Robbie??? Only Eleanor is above this car in the Mustang hall of fame for me... The 71 yellow car in Vanishing point was when things went wrong...
> 
> Happy new year to you!!!:wave: Keep them coming!!


Cheers mate :thumb:

Happy new year to you also.






Robbie


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a great piece of Americana!:thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Love Mustang!! :doublesho


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fantastic!....one of those 'crisis' car's as Clarkson put's it! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Wow - just wow - And wow again! What a car and a truly beautiful finish too. I love the interior as well. One of the all time greats :thumb:


I must admit the interior was :argie:


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

robbie what great work you and alex have done againd ,having seen some off your work in the flesh , the pics are great but dont do justice to the hard work you put into this .hope to pop by again soon .khalid


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

happypostie said:


> robbie what great work you and alex have done againd ,having seen some off your work in the flesh , the pics are great but dont do justice to the hard work you put into this .hope to pop by again soon .khalid


Very true mate the pics are not the best as was the lighting. :wall:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 19, 2008)

HELL Robbie you could have told me you had this in mate, I'd have been straight round


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

OMG. Amazing, just amazing. :argie:

That looks awesome, dont know what else to say.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

The absolute mutts, if the lottery should come my way then that is the second on my list, the first being a series 1 e-type.

Great work by you on a great motor, lucky lad.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

po-low said:


> OMG. Amazing, just amazing. :argie:
> 
> That looks awesome, dont know what else to say.


How about amazing :lol:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic work mate on a truely stunning car :thumb:


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

A.............mazing......

Absolutely stunning...... :thumb:

How does it sound?


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

this has got to be one of the most iconic cars in this section


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

I LOVE that car, what a stunner and good job well done. God, I'm getting a stiffy:doublesho


----------



## masterbollyb (Nov 21, 2009)

stunning work and motor!


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Sensational car, great work, awsome results, thank you for sharing :thumb:


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Lovely work Robbie .. Stunning car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.

Robbie


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

What a stunner....Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

amazing work there fella, lovely car


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

wow what great work and outcome on such a lush car, one that would be in my dream collection for sure


----------



## marq.fcb (Jul 5, 2009)

nice job:thumb:

awesome car :argie:


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

wow it looks like new  

great work indeed 

A true classic car indeed


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Stallion said:


> wow it looks like new
> 
> great work indeed
> 
> A true classic car indeed


It did have extensive work carried out while in the USA and just a few bits back here :thumb:


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

nice rare car + good job


----------

